# What breed is my cat?



## Glendering (Jul 28, 2021)

This is Kiwi. I know she is part Persian but I cant tell what else she is.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe part Burmese because of the round muzzle?









Burmese cat - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





We have a Bombay cat that has a similar look. We also had a Russian Blue/Burmese that had that little snout. Both of them snore due to the shape of their noses.


----------

